# Paul Walker - a laid-back and confident INFP?



## pwlife (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

after spending lots of time studying the cognitive functions, I tried to apply them and analyze the personality of one of my most favorite actors, Paul Walker. In regard to the following interview, I'd guess that he's either an INFP or ISFP. It really seems that he's a Fi-Dom and stays true to his own values.

Regardless of his appearances in public, he's has never liked the cringy Hollywood industry, even wanted to quit his acting career to pursue his real passions in life - diving deeper into the field of marine biology, helping people in need, spending time with cars and being a good father. He's getting really emotional in the interview when he's talking about things that he's caring about. He also seems to enjoy discussing abstract ideas in life in an almost philosophical way.











All of these interviews show more of his real character compared to some popular movie interviews. Moreover, he's stated that he didn't like to watch himself on camera (1:48 in the second interview) and therefore was afraid to be in his head too much. I always thought that being humble was quiet common for INFPs.

https://youtu.be/retQw0kHde8?t=1m48s

I'm myself are somewhere between ENFP and INFP because I seem to use both functions (Fi/Ne) in a balanced way and am really ambiverted. However, I thought that this might be one of the reasons why I'm able to relate to Paul's personality so much. He's truly one of my inspirations in life and it was so sad to see him leaving us too soon.

I'd really like to hear some of your thoughts if you have some time. Thanks and enjoy your evening!


----------

